# Driving licence exchange



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

For anyone who is interested, here is my experience of exchanging my U.K. photocard licence for a Spanish one.

14.03.18 Walked into local medical centre to enquire. They carried out the medical there and then. This consisted of weight check, ECG, blood pressure, hearing test and reaction test. Interestingly no vision test was required. Photo taken and certificate issued.
Cost 61 Euro
I then went for the first available appointment at Trafico which was 13.04.18. I needed the photos which were 7 Euro for six of them and to pay the Trafico fee of 28 Euro.

13.04.18 Attended Trafico. I needed my medical certificate, licence and photocopy, Passport and copy, green Residence certificate and copy and application form and receipt for the fee of 28 Euro. They retained the copies after authenticating the originals and told me to wait for an email.

18.04.18 Email received telling me to book another appointment at Trafico.

25.04.18 Attended the appointment where they checked my I.D. again. I then surrendered my U.K. licence and was given a temporary licence valid for three months. I was told that my new licence would be sent in the post. As we don't have postal deliveries I gave them my PO box number and they were happy with that.

25.05.18 New licence was waiting for me at Correos.

Link to the application form:-
https://sede.dgt.gob.es/Galerias/tr...de-permisos/2.40_Cast_2hoja_unidos_avanz2.pdf

Link to the 791 for payment (Select option 2.3):-
https://sedeapl.dgt.gob.es:7443/WEB_Tasas6b/jsp/profesionales/index.jspx

I reiterate, this is just MY experience, others may differ.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks, very informative. I'm just going through the process of exchanging my driving licence for a Spanish driving licence.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Málaga*

Experience from Málaga province.Wife was asked in February if she would help a lady with her exchange as the lady had zero Spanish.Went for the medical with her.Eye sight test ,reaction test,that was it.40€ for the certificate.Helped her fill in the Trafico form.Again online,booked an appointment as you cannot go directly into Trafico now where at one time you could.Went at the appointed time with her with passport,medical certificate,photographs,residecnia etc... plus copies.She was given a temporary license and a receipt for 28€.Approx.3weeks later lady telephoned the wife to say she had got her license.Just to add the wife did this for a favour for somebody and did not charge her for her time as that would be highly illegal.Just to say only had to go to Trafico just the once.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tarot650 said:


> Experience from Málaga province.Wife was asked in February if she would help a lady with her exchange as the lady had zero Spanish.Went for the medical with her.Eye sight test ,reaction test,that was it.40€ for the certificate.Helped her fill in the Trafico form.Again online,booked an appointment as you cannot go directly into Trafico now where at one time you could.Went at the appointed time with her with passport,medical certificate,photographs,residecnia etc... plus copies.She was given a temporary license and a receipt for 28€.Approx.3weeks later lady telephoned the wife to say she had got her license.Just to add the wife did this for a favour for somebody and did not charge her for her time as that would be highly illegal.Just to say only had to go to Trafico just the once.



Why do you think that would be illegal - especially if she declared the income?


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> Why do you think that would be illegal - especially if she declared the income?


Quite simple poh.
1.This is an open forum.You don't know who reads these posts and I would hate people to think that the wife was getting paid for something and not declaring it.I know recently there was a lady advertising Spanish lessons and translations which was back pocket money and she got lifted for it.Occassionally the wife has been helpful with people but would never ever charge.That's why I got my twopennorth in about not charging the lady in quesstion.Hope that clears that up poh.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Exchanged UK photo licence for Spanish at La Linea. Went in, was given forms to fill in. Went to shop next door, had photo taken. No medical.
Had new licence within six weeks. Think the cost was €40.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Relyat said:


> For anyone who is interested, here is my experience of exchanging my U.K. photocard licence for a Spanish one.
> 
> 14.03.18 Walked into local medical centre to enquire. They carried out the medical there and then. This consisted of weight check, ECG, blood pressure, hearing test and reaction test. Interestingly no vision test was required. Photo taken and certificate issued.


This sounds quite an extensive medical - is this normal?



mrypg9 said:


> Exchanged UK photo licence for Spanish at La Linea. Went in, was given forms to fill in. Went to shop next door, had photo taken. No medical.
> Had new licence within six weeks. Think the cost was €40.


How come the poster above didn´t take any medical at all?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I went to my solicitors in Albir and handed all the documents required to exchange my driving licence for a Spanish driving licence to them plus a fee. They didn't want a medical report, they fill in all the forms needed and do what is required to achieve the goal. All I need to do is wait for it to arrive in the post. 

Steve


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

danboy20 said:


> This sounds quite an extensive medical - is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> How come the poster above didn´t take any medical at all?


It varies, I needed a medical my partner did not. We exchanged out licences at the same time.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Simon22 said:


> It varies, I needed a medical my partner did not. We exchanged out licences at the same time.



Is it down to age? I need to exchange mine next year, and I´m 37 - would I need a medical?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

danboy20 said:


> Is it down to age? I need to exchange mine next year, and I´m 37 - would I need a medical?


The rule is that for an exchange, a medical is NOT required. However, for a renewal, it is.

There are age factors too but I don't think they kick in 'till after 70


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> The rule is that for an exchange, a medical is NOT required. However, for a renewal, it is.
> 
> There are age factors too but I don't think they kick in 'till after 70


I might be wrong, but I think that the age of the licence also has a factor.

For example if an EU licence in Spain is exchanged 5 years after its issue in the home country, no medical is required by Spain (because Spain requires a medical every 10 years).
Conversely, if an EU licence in Spain is exchanged 12 years after its issue in the home country, a medical is required because Spain's laws require a medical be taken after 10 years.

This is my understanding after the 2015 changes.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Okay, so it´s basically down to whether you have an old paper licence, or a new card licence with an expiry date....So in a roundabout way, it is a medical for older drivers. 

https://www.expatica.com/es/moving-...ging-EU-driving-licences-in-Spain_473563.html


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

So, because my uk photo licence expires next year, am I right in thinking this would be a renewal, and so I would need a medical?

_To exchange the licence (voluntary process) you might not need the certificate if your EU licence is not close to its’ expiry date (otherwise, it would be “renewal”)._


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

danboy20 said:


> So, because my uk photo licence expires next year, am I right in thinking this would be a renewal, and so I would need a medical?
> 
> _To exchange the licence (voluntary process) you might not need the certificate if your EU licence is not close to its’ expiry date (otherwise, it would be “renewal”)._


I'm not sure quite how close to expiry they decide that it's a renewal rather than an exchange, but yes, if it's an exchange you don't need the medical.


It isn't exactly age-related - someone in their late 20s with a 10 year old licence would be renewing, & therefore need the medical.

The medical is needed to pass the driving test here in the first place, even at age 18, which is the earliest yuo can take the test.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, I am pretty sure you (danboy20) will need a medical.

As Xabiachica says, any renewal in Spain (as yours would almost certainly be) requires a medical.

I have already had one medical for a licence renewal and am due another now, and I am not that old!!!

Although it is because I want to keep validity of some categories on my licence which expire after 5 years.

I just hope for your sake that you are better at the coordination test than I am! (That hateful machine with the two levers and the red dots drives me insane :mad2


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

danboy20 said:


> How come the poster above didn´t take any medical at all?


Maybe because I - the poster above! - look incredibly fit and sprightly for my advanced years??
Seriously, though, I have no idea why.

Last October I had to renew my Spanish licence. The so-called 'medical' was farcical. No eye test blood pressure test, nada, just a few questions along the lines of 'Have you any allergies?' 'Do you need glasses for driving?' 'Do you take medication?'. 
I did one computer test, which consisted of estimating where a moving line which stopped would start again, which I passed, although my reactions were 'too quick'. The young woman 'tester'commented that it was preferable to be too quick to react than too slow...
Eighty euros fee and I'm driving for another five years....Farcical, really.

I'm getting on a bit, have a chronic heart condition and actually do wear glasses when driving, prescription Oakleys as my eyes are extremely light-sensitive although my last eye test was OK for driving. Maybe as I said I look fit ,young and as yet show no signs of my old age?? 
I have no idea. 

I do however realise that I'm slowing down, my reactions aren't what they were and I now drive plodding old LandRovers rather than fast sports cars. I'm sensible. But although I was pleased to be able to exchange and renew my licence so easily and without complications, I do feel the procedure should be made more rigorous.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> I'm not *sure quite how close to expiry they decide that it's a renewal rather than an exchange*, but yes, if it's an exchange you don't need the medical.



If anyone can give me an exact answer to this, it would be really helpful.

Licence expires in October next year (2019), so If the limit is 12 months or something, I will obviously exchange it sooner rather than later, just to save the extra hassle with the medical!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

danboy20 said:


> If anyone can give me an exact answer to this, it would be really helpful.
> 
> Licence expires in October next year (2019), so If the limit is 12 months or something, I will obviously exchange it sooner rather than later, just to save the extra hassle with the medical!


I suspect only tráfico know the answer to that. I can't see anything on the DGT website giving any indication. 

The medical is nothing anyway. I don't drive at all, so han't had one - but anyone who has will tell you that the last thing it is, is a hassle.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

My next renewal is October this year, so I'll let you know. I have had two heart attacks, and a bypass plus two stents, I suffer also from emphysema and wear lenses plus glasses, etc.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Most seem to think that the medical is a walk in the park, but as I said before, I find the coordination test quite challenging to be honest.

This is where you have a lever in each hand and you have to use these to steer two red dots along winding paths at a constant speed for 90 seconds. Your left hand steers one dot, your right hand steers the other, the paths are obviously not the same as this would defeat the object of independant left / right coordination. 
Keeping both dots on their respective paths at the same time seems to be beyond me. I think I passed the first time due only to the benevolence of the medic, or his desire to go home early....

I actually question the use of this test anyway becasue in all my years of driving I have never had to control two vehicles on two different roads simultaneously 

But I have discused this on other threads before and it seems that outside of Mardid things are much more relaxed, and often it is only sight and reaction tests, if that.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Last year we changed he’s to Spanish licenses. Our UK licenses expired 2027

We had the following

Eye test
Mental health questions
Co-ordination test. Start with a White dot that’s moving towards a wall it the. disappears and you have to press the button before it reappears and hits a wall!



I think the term” medical” may be a bit misleading


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Megsmum said:


> Last year we changed he’s to Spanish licenses. Our UK licenses expired 2027
> 
> We had the following
> 
> ...



Can you remember what the mental health questions were like? I'm interested as when I signed on for our local 'Gabinete Geriatrico' - free drop-in health clinic for over 50s, horrible name - I had to be assessed by the resident psychiatrist.
This assessment consisted of a questionnaire I had to fill in, mainly tick boxes, with the usual questions about social life, friends, family relationships and so on. One question went something like 'Do you feel worried or depressed about world events?'

I pondered on that one as surely nobody in full possession of their mental faculties could tick the 'No' box. Yet on the other hand ticking the 'Yes' box might have given the wrong impression...

I left it blank and wasn't asked about it. Maybe the psychiatrist administering the test thought it was a silly question.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Can you remember what the mental health questions were like? I'm interested as when I signed on for our local 'Gabinete Geriatrico' - free drop-in health clinic for over 50s, horrible name - I had to be assessed by the resident psychiatrist.
> This assessment consisted of a questionnaire I had to fill in, mainly tick boxes, with the usual questions about social life, friends, family relationships and so on. One question went something like 'Do you feel worried or depressed about world events?'
> 
> I pondered on that one as surely nobody in full possession of their mental faculties could tick the 'No' box. Yet on the other hand ticking the 'Yes' box might have given the wrong impression...
> ...



Yes

Do you get depressed
Do you have anxiety 
How much do you drink


I’ve seen that question on admission forms in the UK, I think you are correct, who in their right mind, would not have worries, on the other hand it’s a stupid question. In my experience, when dealing with patients with mental health issues ranging from depression, to full blown psychosis these questions tell you nothing, just that they know how to fill out a form


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

Megsmum said:


> Our UK licenses expired 2027


Out of curiosity, how did your driving licenses expire in 2027? Were they renewed in 2017?

The old UK style green paper licence is no longer valid, the pink EU photo card licenses that replaced them are only valid for a 10 year span.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

booksurfer said:


> Out of curiosity, how did your driving licenses expire in 2027? Were they renewed in 2017?
> 
> The old UK style green paper licence is no longer valid, the pink EU photo card licenses that replaced them are only valid for a 10 year span.


They didn’t. I just checked with my other half. It’s our passports that expire in 2027. 

Apologies I have no idea when they were due to expire. They had a fair few years o them.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Megsmum said:


> Yes
> 
> Do you get depressed
> Do you have anxiety
> How much do you drink


I mentally answered those questions as I read them:

Do you get depressed - No
Do you have anxiety -No
How much do you drink - Enough to make sure that the answers to the above questions remain "no".


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, why are some Brit's with unexpired and still legally valid ( for Spain ) UK photocard driving
licenses exchanging them for Spanish ones when:

1. The UK - EU Withdrawal agreement on acquired and inherited EU rights hasn't been ratified in law
in the UK or the EU and by all accounts the EU withdrawal bill has hit the buffers in the House of Lords.

2. The row over Britain being shut out the EU's Galileo satellite navigation system, threatening to
muddy UK withdrawal talks with the EU. As the UK doesn't want to remain heavily reliant on the US GPS
particularly with the likes of the unpredictable Trump in the White House. 
Also perish the thought that Boris's new Fly FO plane should ever switch to the Russian GLONASS
sat nav system mid-flight; as those rascals in the Kremlin will be sure to lead our Foreign Secretary
astray to somewhere like Siberia.

:lol:

3. Finally with _Nothings agreed until everything's agreed_ and George Soro's sticking his oar in - in a
Remainer's Last Stand against Brexit, to defeat the EU Withdrawal Bill and vote down the Brexit
Agreements.

It's all looking like a Hard Brexit with British Expats EU rights falling off a cliff edge on the 
29th March 2019. 
With all that, that entails namely British Expats legal status in Spain becomes unclear and therefore
uncomfortable for British Expats, with some throwing in the towel & returning to the UK. 
The EU rescinds the mutual recognition of British driving licenses in the EU with the UK
returning the favour by rescinding the mutual recognition of EU driving licenses in the UK.

Therefore what are we left with - Mayhem !!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Because having a Spanish driving license is easier while I live here, I’ll worry about other stuff when and if it happens. I no longer concern myself with Brexit and it’s effects. 

May be your post should go on the very defunct Brexit thread ?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I exchanged my UK licence as soon as I arrived in Spain because I could not find an Insurance company that would insure me in Spain, on a Spanish registered vehicle with a UK licence.

Actually I am surprised that more people don't have that problem.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> Because having a Spanish driving license is easier while I live here, I’ll worry about other stuff when and if it happens. I no longer concern myself with Brexit and it’s effects.
> 
> May be your post should go on the very defunct Brexit thread ?


To be fair - I did say out of curiosity and it is related to the topic.

Brexit affects all British Expats and will no doubt reach into many areas of life that British Expats never
thought of, like driving licenses - except for those Expats who hail from or hold allegiances to the
Irish Republic of course.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Under certain conditions you are obliged to exchange your driving licence to a Spanish driving licence after you have lived, legally, in Spain for 2 years.

Steve


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

tebo53 said:


> Under certain conditions you are obliged to exchange your driving licence to a Spanish driving licence after you have lived, legally, in Spain for 2 years.
> 
> Steve


True - they would be the new British Expat, Johnny come latelies to Spain who still have a choice.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Williams2 said:


> True - they would be the Johnny come lately's to Spain who still have a choice.


?


----------



## Patico (Sep 24, 2017)

EU citizens.

Self explanatory: you renew your EU licence for a Spanish one when your licence is about to expire (up to 3 months before that).
But you could be required to renew sooner, after 2 years of residency, if your licence does not meet the requirements laid out in the ´2 year resident protocol´ as published by DGT/Trafico in December 2014.
1. If you hold a licence without expiration date, like the old paper only UK licences or the German, French or Belgium older ones. CAB Spain does not have any issue with the legality of this requirement.
2. If you hold a photo card licence, valid for 10 or 15 years before the photo has to be renewed and you have any of the categories C and/or D on them and on the back of the licence, their validity period has not been cropped to 5 or 3 years (holder under or over 65) but instead shows your 70th birthday or no end date at all.

CAB Spain has published several articles on the illegality of this requirement, but we fully understand the practicality of complying, to avoid fines. For more info, click this LINK.

/SNIP/


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Patico said:


> EU citizens.
> 
> Self explanatory: you renew your EU licence for a Spanish one when your licence is about to expire (up to 3 months before that).
> But you could be required to renew sooner, after 2 years of residency, if your licence does not meet the requirements laid out in the ´2 year resident protocol´ as published by DGT/Trafico in December 2014.
> ...


*

That's the only problem I have with CAB Spain, they have a habit of 'muddying the waters' on such issues.*


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Williams2 said:


> To be fair - I did say out of curiosity and it is related to the topic.
> 
> Brexit affects all British Expats and will no doubt reach into many areas of life that British Expats never
> thought of, like driving licenses - except for those Expats who hail from or hold allegiances to the
> Irish Republic of course.


And what do you suggest we do about it?

Both sides would be crazy to allow a hard brexit. 

Europe would be crazy to not allow mutual recognition of driving licences as well. Would dramatically affect industry & tourism. 

The Spanish do not want millions of Brits to return, because of issues like this - not in their interest.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

danboy20 said:


> And what do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> Both sides would be crazy to allow a hard brexit.
> 
> ...


Don't ask me - ask George Soro's - he's the one who's launching his Anti-Brexit campaign this week with
all the answers of why Britain should remain in the EU and he also reckons he could single-handedly reform
the EU at the same time.
For the man who is reputed to have broken the Bank of England, in the British Exchange rate mechanism
crisis of the 1990's - he seems an unlikely saviour for the Remainers.

But this is really going OT for another thread !!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> That's the only problem I have with CAB Spain, they have a habit of 'muddying the waters' on such issues.


That's becuase it's run by lay volunteers - they don't know any more than anyone else who can read Spanish govt websites - & they make their own interpretations, just like anyone else.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> That's becuase it's run by lay volunteers - they don't know any more than anyone else who can read Spanish govt websites - & they make their own interpretations, just like anyone else.


Perhaps CAB Spain should be added to Overandout's Inaccurate Advice thread with a list of organisation's that are known
to be giving inaccurate or confusing advice in Spain ?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The Spanish D/L can also be used as a form of ID, acceptable by most authorities in Spain, it also has your NIE number on it all of which saves lugging (and risk losing) your passport around with you.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Overandout said:


> I exchanged my UK licence as soon as I arrived in Spain because I could not find an Insurance company that would insure me in Spain, on a Spanish registered vehicle with a UK licence.
> 
> Actually I am surprised that more people don't have that problem.


I drove a Spanish registered car with a UK licence for the first six months I was here. I used a specialist insurance company based in Swansea. Expensive though.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Williams2 said:


> To be fair - I did say out of curiosity and it is related to the topic.
> 
> Brexit affects all British Expats and will no doubt reach into many areas of life that British Expats never
> thought of, like driving licenses - except for those Expats who hail from or hold allegiances to the
> Irish Republic of course.


Yes it will, and those of us who “ hold allegiances to the Irish Republic” and are married to Brits will still have problems. 

My point was, without going off topic. There is not one single topic discussed on here where advise given, could be affected by Brexit , but we all know that, we are not stupid, even those not living abroad, ie those living in the UK May well be affected in one way or another. We all know there will be nuances and problems, bringing the subject up at every conceivable opportunity won’t change that. As far as I 
Can see,read and hear NOTHING has happened so what’s the point in worrying and discussing what might be. We all did that, including myself , in the aftermath of the vote, it got us no where accept angry and fearful. It certainly didn’t verify any issues we may have after Brexit. 

I understand after a posting and answer to a question putting the tag line. “ after Brexit , who knows”. because that’s the only true statement. Once they all stand up and say this is what’s going to happen, folk need to do what they have to do, exchange licenses, buy houses, move here, rent houses, etc etc. Life goes on


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Megsmum said:


> *Yes it will, and those of us who “ hold allegiances to the Irish Republic” and are married to Brits will still have problems. *
> 
> My point was, without going off topic. There is not one single topic discussed on here where advise given, could be affected by Brexit , but we all know that, we are not stupid, even those not living abroad, ie those living in the UK May well be affected in one way or another. We all know there will be nuances and problems, bringing the subject up at every conceivable opportunity won’t change that. As far as I
> Can see,read and hear NOTHING has happened so what’s the point in worrying and discussing what might be. We all did that, including myself , in the aftermath of the vote, it got us no where accept angry and fearful. It certainly didn’t verify any issues we may have after Brexit.
> ...


Sorry for going way off topic people but:

I don't understand why you are saying this.

Under FOM rules as an EU citizen with Irish nationality living in an EU state (other than the one you are a national of) exercising your treaty rights, you will have no more difficulty staying in Spain as an Italian with an Australian spouse would do as long as you meet the requirements and are in Spain legally.

As I understand the rules, as long as you can meet the minimum income (which for an EU citizen can be no more than the national minimum income/wage of the member state you are living in plus a percentage on top for the non EU family member) and can support your spouse (their income *may* be taken into account too), you have healthcare, whether it be private or you are affiliated with the state healthcare system that you pay into and you do not become a burden on the state you have the right to reside in Spain after Brex**** with your spouse regardless of whether your spouse is a British national or otherwise.

https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN/TXT/?uri=CELEX:02004L0038-20110616



> For the purposes of this Directive:
> 
> 1. ‘Union citizen’ means any person having the nationality of a Member State;
> 
> ...





> 1. *This Directive shall apply to all Union citizens who move to or reside in a Member State other than that of which they are a national, and to their family members* as defined in point 2 of Article 2 who accompany or join them.
> 
> 2. Without prejudice to any right to free movement and residence the persons concerned may have in their own right, the host Member State shall, in accordance with its national legislation, facilitate entry and residence for the following persons:
> 
> ...





> Article 7
> 
> Right of residence for more than three months
> 
> ...


So like I said, if you can meet those requirements as outlined in the directive you will have no problems staying in Spain.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Tigerlillie said:


> Sorry for going way off topic people but:
> 
> I don't understand why you are saying this.
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that the income level for someone with a non EU partner was in the region of £30K. Clearly that, according to your post, is incorrect.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Megsmum said:


> I was under the impression that the income level for someone with a non EU partner was in the region of £30K. Clearly that, according to your post, is incorrect.


That figure is for non EU immigrants wishing to come on a non lucrative visa, it is also different for Spanish nationals who still reside in Spain with non EU spouses, these immigration rules are not easy to understand sometimes whichever EU country you live in.

Example:

British citizen living in UK non EU spouse/partner, minimum income requirement circa £18 500 not sure about health coverage

EU citizen living in UK non EU spouse, national MI/wage and also now if only one is working comprehensive health insurance.

Non EU citizens living in UK MI circa £35 000 plus a premium for healthcare.

I will try to find the info I came across yesterday with regards to the income an EU citizen and non EU spouse needs but it was nowhere near the 30k figure required by non EU nationals on a non lucrative visa to reside in Spain.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Tigerlillie said:


> That figure is for non EU immigrants wishing to come on a non lucrative visa, it is also different for Spanish nationals who still reside in Spain with non EU spouses, these immigration rules are not easy to understand sometimes whichever EU country you live in.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


Thanks

We are in the circa of 16€K and have state healthcare as I work. I appreciate your research . I fact once we are in receipt of our UK state pension we will be better off.

It’s all confusing. However let’s hope it doesn’t come to all those if buts and wherefores!!


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Overandout said:


> Yes, I am pretty sure you (danboy20) will need a medical.
> 
> As Xabiachica says, any renewal in Spain (as yours would almost certainly be) requires a medical.
> 
> ...


Seriously embarrassing on that machine as well!! Mrs did medical at same time, and proved without a doubt women are much better than men at multi-tasking!!


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

You mention a fee of 28€ twice. Is that the same fee or two lots of ..?


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

danboy20 said:


> This sounds quite an extensive medical - is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> How come the poster above didn´t take any medical at all?


Because it is clear that in Spain they make it up as they go along, region by region.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

chrisnation said:


> Because it is clear that in Spain they make it up as they go along, region by region.


The exchange doesn´t need a medical, but there is a time limit depending on when your UK licence expires....if you need the licence to be renewed as well, then you need to take a medical, as I understand it.


----------

